# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu

## Bel ami

Kjo foto gjendet ne memorialin e Kuvendit te Lezhes

----------


## Bel ami

Foto nga Memoriali i Skenderbeut

----------


## Bel ami

Nje pikture e Heroit tone Kombetar

----------


## glaukus 001

Variant tjeter i portretit te Skenderbeut

----------


## glaukus 001

Pikture murale brenda Kalase se Krujes ...

----------


## glaukus 001

Ja edhe nje pamje e pjeseshme e Krujes se Skenderbeut   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## glaukus 001

Perseri ... ne brendesi te Kalase se Krujes

----------


## glaukus 001

Burimi prane hyrjes se kalase se Krujes ...

----------


## Letersia 76

Pamje brenda ne kala te krujes:

----------


## glaukus 001

Dyqanet e vjetra te Krujes  ...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## glaukus 001

Pa fjale ...

----------


## glaukus 001

Kalaja e re dhe pjese nga rrenojat, Kruje

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje afresk i Skenderbeut ne nje kishe ne _Citta dei Greci_, Itali

----------


## glaukus 001

Madheshtia e Kalase ...

----------


## angeldust

Ja dhe nje pamje tjeter e kalase madheshtore.

----------


## angeldust

Brenda ne muzeu ne Kruje.

----------


## shpata7



----------


## shpata7



----------


## shpata7



----------


## shpata7



----------

